# What clock is this?



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently I'm bad at figuring this out as I've looked all over the place but can you tell me what clock widget this is in the screenshot?

View attachment 606


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Its called WP Clock. Its actually a live wallpaper.

Looks nice, but kills your battery and its error happy. Maybe you'll have better luck.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> Its called WP Clock. Its actually a live wallpaper.
> 
> Looks nice, but kills your battery and its error happy. Maybe you'll have better luck.
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


Thanks! I saw minimalistic text or whatnot can do the same thing but it's a lot of trial and error and I'm just too lazy for a clock right now lol. Rep added.


----------



## martin (Jul 21, 2011)

That's TypoClock

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814054


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

martin said:


> That's TypoClock
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814054


Now that is easy! Thanks! Rep added!


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

There's a similar mClock skin called CenterClauseSkin but the font doesn't look quite the same. Very close though in design and order of date/clock.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"wxjunkie said:


> There's a similar mClock skin called CenterClauseSkin but the font doesn't look quite the same. Very close though in design and order of date/clock.


You can customize pretty much every aspect of mclock though


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Apparently I'm bad at figuring this out as I've looked all over the place but can you tell me what clock widget this is in the screenshot?
> 
> View attachment 976


One of my favorite apps is called "make your own clock widget" beta. you can make a customized clock and make the clock just about anyway you want.


----------

